# Blind bale shooting question



## striker34

I recently read that shootin30-60 arrows a day blind bale shooting for 21 days, could help in target panic,,any comments?


----------



## edthearcher

*post*



striker34 said:


> I recently read that shootin30-60 arrows a day blind bale shooting for 21 days, could help in target panic,,any comments?


i agree, close your eyes up close and feel the shot, than start up close with a target, draw and hold dont shoot, let down, than slowely move back draw and hold dont shoot, work you way back to 20 yards keep the routine up, over and over. than if you would like go to a BT release


----------



## viperarcher

I agree too!


----------



## aread

It's a great start to controlling TP. However, it's not the whole story.

Get the book Idiot Proof Archery. It has complete details on this.


----------



## mike 66

*Bump to viper*

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:QIUIT READING THOSE BOOKS ON T-P. you will catch the disease....:brick:


----------



## Big Ragu

*T/P and blind bail*

T/P is a problem developed by trying to get your conscious mind to do more then one thing at a time...its as simple as that. by traing your subconscious mind to shoot your bow all by its self is the key it is the answer and it can be some folks greatest acheivment...self control!! As you blind bail your subconscious mind and is at ease, there is no pressure to exact a shot while focusing the pin where your conscious mind tells it to go, and then timing the shot!! With your eyes closed you learn subconsciously what to do simply from repetition, its not muscle memory its simply memory. your sub conscious mind is learning another motor skill basically.

When repeated enough times while you are paying attention to the feel and nothing else, your shot will come, you just need to trust it on the day you open your eyes. When extensive blind bailing takes place its best to enter the aiming process slowly and deliberately. Some take there sights off and continue to blank bale eyes open, for a while to get acclimated to aiming through the peep, the next step is shooting with a sight at close range with a large X ring and then slowly backing up every couple of days. there is more then one way to skin that cat, but some folks like the old tried and true ways...cant say as I blame them,...lol:shade:


----------



## striker34

Thanks for the replys and great info,,,i have a few months now to work on it..


----------



## speedfreek297

*bump for Big Ragu!*

I really like the info that Big Ragu gave. I have listened to many CD's on the mental approach to archery, and they get into the subconscious, and how many good shooters almost look like robots on the line if you watch them. It's fascinating stuff.


----------

